# I taught my wife something!



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Just wanted to share this little story (in which the moral is - don't be afraid to teach your partner/spouse things when it comes to sex)

Backstory - my wife dislikes giving BJ's (in general, but mostly stand alone). It's generally part of our foreplay, I'd say about 75% of the time.

We've been together almost 8 years now, and I've always thought she's really good at giving oral. Even told her so. I thought this way because... I didn't know any better :surprise: My ex wife (of 14 years) was incapable of performing oral for the last half of our relationship, thanks to TMJ. I had literally not had a BJ in almost 8 years until my now wife.

When we started dating, any oral was good oral. At that point in my life, she could have used her teeth and I still would have enjoyed it. Then she decided it was a good idea to tell me she "hated" giving BJ's. I appreciated her honesty (truly), but of course, it became a total mind**** from that point on. Every single time she would do it (as foreplay, and occasionally as a finisher, on her own, without me suggesting it) all I could think of was how she hated doing it.

We've since talked about it, and she's backtracked a little bit since that initial comment. I had asked her why she continued to do it, if she hated it so much (and not in an accusatory way). She's since said she does not like it, but doesn't mind it, and will do it when she wants to, which is fine by me.

Anyway, long story short, she had surgery almost 2 months ago, and has been unable to have intercourse. However, she has - on her own! - made sure that I've been taken care of in that way during this time. I was fully prepared for, and understanding of, the opposite, so she's been pretty awesome. I'm not shocked or anything, but I wasn't expecting anything, so that's been cool.

So, to my point - the fact that she's been willing to give me oral sex during this time has therefore released the mind**** of her alleged hatred of doing this. Yay!

The irony is that it's made me realize that how she does it (and has always done it) does not work for me!

A brief explanation and detail - she's always given oral the way you'd see in a porn flick. Fast, hard, in-out, in-out, hand on the shaft, head bobbing.

Now while that sounds awesome, I realized that it's really not. I suppose it's visually appealing, if you're used to watching porn (I rarely do). I also imagine this works very well for many men. But it occurred to me that it doesn't work for _me_. More importantly, the most sensitive part of a penis is the frenulum (the underside of the penis, under the head). Pretty much the male equivalent of the clitoris. As we men know, we can achieve orgasm from touching or rubbing only this area. The entire head is quite sensitive, as well, and the shaft somewhat less so, but the combination of all of the above is what makes oral sex so good, in general - provided the frenulum is adequately stimulated.

And this is what I finally realized - it wasn't. It's the equivalent of oral sex on a woman in which the clitoris is stimulated briefly here and there.

So I told her, and she was visibly upset at first. Hey, I just told her she's not really that good at BJ's :surprise: But she worked with me the next time, and it took literally two minutes to finish - with MUCH less effort on her part, to boot!

We'll see if this continues, but it seems like a win-win!

*ETA - I kind of walked her through it the next time. Told her basically what I said above (about the most sensitive area, etc.) and that good, steady pressure on that spot is ideal. Just like her clit. No need to get frenzied and work up a sweat. That's not how she (or most women, I imagine) like to receive oral from their partners, and in fact, the whole thing is really quite similar when you really think about it.

She seemed quite happy that a) it worked and b) it worked quickly! (and with considerably less physical effort than she was used to). I know she wasn't/isn't a fan of doing it for extended periods of time (what woman is?) both because it's physically untenable and it doesn't exactly give her confidence in her skills if it takes a while.

Clearly, she learned how to give oral from somebody who watches porn and wanted the same thing as he sees in movies (she doesn't watch porn at all, so she didn't learn it on her own).

TL;DR - wasn't working for me, communicated it gently, gave an anatomy lesson, things are better (for me AND her). Don't be afraid to speak up!


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Title should be I learned something about my sexuality and told my wife .

Seriously though, if a woman had posted this, the assumption would be that she didn't understand her own sexuality and the recommendation would be to work on that and explore it more.

Which is good advice, because it's often the case for various reasons.

Unfortunately, most men (IMO) are equally clueless about their sexuality. The difference is most men don't know this and think they are supposed to behave a certain way, or their W should behave a certain way, etc when in reality, sex is nothing like porn and can be WAY more intimate, passionate, and emotional (things that aren't discussed in the locker room or shown in porn).
@alexm I challenge you to go back and reread you OP with that perspective. Changes the story as to who learned what, doesn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Title should be I learned something about my sexuality and told my wife .
> 
> Seriously though, if a woman had posted this, the assumption would be that she didn't understand her own sexuality and the recommendation would be to work on that and explore it more.
> 
> ...


Fair point. Yes, I 'learned' something - speak up!

Like I said, I had zero oral sex for a solid 8 years prior to meeting my wife, therefore when it did happen, it WAS good. I had nothing to complain about! Then for the past 4-5 years, _how_ she did it wasn't on my mind at all - it was the whole mind**** of knowing she didn't like doing it (yet still did it anyway, of her own accord) so that's where my brain was focused. I guess subconsciously I just made myself feel lucky I was getting it at all. To then tell her it's not working for me would have been oral sex suicide.

Basically, when used as foreplay, it did the job. The point wasn't to get me to finish, right? And the odd time it was used as a finisher, I was already so worked up that technique barely mattered. It's been the (literally) handful of times over the years that the planets alligned and I got a "treat" and the point was to finish, that I had a hard time. There was more than one occasion that we gave up. Other times I had to fight to remain focused. Again, I always just figured it was the mental mindset (mostly mine) that was preventing this.

Ironically enough, she could have told the same story. She had pretty much zero oral sex (at least to completion) from her previous partner(s). It took her a good 4-5 years for HER to speak up about how she liked it. At first, she was just happy that she had a partner that didn't spend 30 seconds down there, then move on to 2 minutes of thrusting. Quite literally, she says, what she endured with her previous LTR. She had some pointers and tips for me, and it's been 100x better since then (on both of us!)

So we've both learned to speak up over the years, and not just accept what we've been given, simply because it's better than what we had before.


----------



## beckysusername (Sep 18, 2016)

The real lesson for all of us is that sharing your thoughts & feelings with your SO and being supportive and willing to listen and learn from those lessons improve a couple's sex life. Easily said, but tough to do sometimes. Congrats!!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

@alexm

If I may ask, would you provide the context in which you brought up this topic for discussion? Was it when she was about to give you oral, or was it a discussion outside the context of actually having sex?

The reason I ask, is my wife seems rather sensitive to criticism during the act, so those are moments I have to go with the flow so to speak and just let things be natural. She is however very open to conversations of this nature early in the day when we both know sex may happen say much later that evening. 

Badsanta


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

alexm said:


> Then she decided it was a good idea to tell me she "hated" giving BJ's. I appreciated her honesty (truly), but of course, it became a total mind**** from that point on. Every single time she would do it (as foreplay, and occasionally as a finisher, on her own, without me suggesting it) all I could think of was how she hated doing it.


Hearing you first talked about this ages ago, I thought the situation was not recoverable.

Glad to hear that there was a way out.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

badsanta said:


> @alexm
> 
> If I may ask, would you provide the context in which you brought up this topic for discussion? Was it when she was about to give you oral, or was it a discussion outside the context of actually having sex?
> 
> ...


Definitely not during! When there was a 9-10 day dry spell of nothing. And it wasn't all that critical, either. I rather sheepishly brought it up and turned it around on myself - as in it's something I should have mentioned long ago, but was afraid to (which was true). I didn't spin it that way on purpose, honestly.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Buddy400 said:


> Hearing you first talked about this ages ago, I thought the situation was not recoverable.
> 
> Glad to hear that there was a way out.


I would say it's more of a compromise on both our parts. I wasn't persistent either (which may be the key, here). I think a lot of women get to that point where's there's a lot of pressure to do these types of things, and that just makes it worse. For me, it's not a critical component of our sex life, it's just a 'nice to have'. And like most men, it's not the actual act that's important, it's one's partner _wanting_ to do it. She does - she just doesn't like the actual act, so there's the compromise. And because it didn't work for me, it took a long time (if at all) and therefore I'd start feeling pressured.

Oddly enough, this is how many women feel about their own orgasms.

The thing is, I don't think this will increase the amount of times it happens, it just makes it more palatable, if that makes sense. Her previous learned technique seemed really labor-intensive (!!) and because it didn't really work for me, was needlessly long.

But I fully admit - I didn't know any better. With rather limited experienced receiving BJ's, I never really put much thought into her technique. TBH, it _looked_ like she was doing it "right", she obviously had experience doing it prior to me, etc. but it just didn't work for me. Ironically enough, her technique would probably have been great if she was some random woman or a ONS, as opposed to somebody I love and live with, if that makes sense. It's not that I wouldn't want my spouse to be a porn star, it's just that... she's not.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

badsanta said:


> If I may ask, would you provide the context in which you brought up this topic for discussion?





alexm said:


> Definitely not during!


To me that is a rather critical detail! Otherwise guys will read your thread and get up the courage to address similar things as well. BUT, it is important that it be done in a calm context, perhaps while sharing an ice cream or something and watching kittens fight in the back yard while the sun is setting!

Perhaps we could get all away with criticism during the middle of action when we were in college and full of ourselves, but once you have been married for over 10 years and you can no longer hide all the horrible secrets about yourself that make you vulnerable, with that increased vulnerability also comes the need to finesse certain topics. 

For instance, if I shopped in bath&bodyworks and found the exact hand lotion that one of my college girlfriends would steal from her roommate to give me handjobs all the time, then arbitrarily suggested that my wife use the same lotion on me ,for her to notice that I got incredibly hard and finished rather fast, and for her to say, "wow you must have liked the way I was twisting my hand!" ...I just do not know how to approach that it had nothing to do with the way she was twisting her hand and that it would be even more fun if she did it the same way my college girlfriend did it to me for which she had a unique trick she would do with her hands. Definitely DO NOT want to give her that type of criticism during!

I was actually talking to a friend of mine about the power of smells, and he said he would give ANYTHING to be able to find the perfume that his first girlfriend would wear when they had sex, and give that to his wife as a gift without explaining the context and enjoy it! 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My ex learned how to roll over and play dead all by herself. I didn't teach her.


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> My ex learned how to roll over and play dead all by herself. I didn't teach her.


Did you give her a bone?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Tiggy! said:


> Did you give her a bone?


I wanted to, but she was "allergic."


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

alexm said:


> I would say it's more of a compromise on both our parts. I wasn't persistent either (which may be the key, here). I think a lot of women get to that point where's there's a lot of pressure to do these types of things, and that just makes it worse. For me, it's not a critical component of our sex life, it's just a 'nice to have'. And like most men, it's not the actual act that's important, it's one's partner _wanting_ to do it. She does - she just doesn't like the actual act, so there's the compromise. And because it didn't work for me, it took a long time (if at all) and therefore I'd start feeling pressured.
> 
> Oddly enough, this is how many women feel about their own orgasms.
> 
> ...


Well, that's the problem with porn... It's not always the best tool for learning how to do a particular act, because they're performing for the camera. It's supposed to be visually appealing. If someone does exactly what they see in a porn flick, it isn't necessarily going to feel great to their partner. Just because it looks amazing doesn't mean it will FEEL amazing.

It's like fondant icing on a cake. It LOOKS amazing, but it tastes like sh!t.

Meanwhile, certain techniques that may FEEL amazing will never end up in porn, because they don't LOOK like anything amazing at all.

ETA: Like oral sex on a woman. I can always tell if a guy learned his oral sex skills from porn, because it's not good.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

badsanta said:


> To me that is a rather critical detail! Otherwise guys will read your thread and get up the courage to address similar things as well. BUT, it is important that it be done in a calm context, perhaps while sharing an ice cream or something and watching kittens fight in the back yard while the sun is setting!
> 
> Perhaps we could get all away with criticism during the middle of action when we were in college and full of ourselves, but once you have been married for over 10 years and you can no longer hide all the horrible secrets about yourself that make you vulnerable, with that increased vulnerability also comes the need to finesse certain topics.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is DEFINITELY a criticism you don't want to give! If my partner gave me a perfume or lotion because an ex used it, I would probably throw it at his head!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Well, that's the problem with porn... It's not always the best tool for learning how to do a particular act, because they're performing for the camera. It's supposed to be visually appealing. If someone does exactly what they see in a porn flick, it isn't necessarily going to feel great to their partner. Just because it looks amazing doesn't mean it will FEEL amazing.
> 
> It's like fondant icing on a cake. It LOOKS amazing, but it tastes like sh!t.
> 
> ...


Ok so I shouldnt spit on her vulva, slap it and spank it like im trying to break in a ballglove and flick my tongue with my head tilted to the side so the camera can see it?:grin2:

Joking aside, agree on porn giving people some wrong ideas. 

I think Ive said this before, I think the only thing porn gets right with BJ's for women is enthusiasm. They go at it like they love it and crave it. Obviously they are "acting" and being paid to do so. But that said, enthusiasm is wonderful as it makes you feel like they arent down there thinking "god, I hate this. 1 minute more should be enough to call it good."

My wife does ok in the enthusiasm department. Her weakest point is acting like semen is in fact toxic material that may in fact kill her. Hard to get past.

Oh and fondant does taste like ****.

Lastly congrats Alex. Love seeing success stories on TAM. Not enough of them sometimes.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Oh, that is DEFINITELY a criticism you don't want to give! If my partner gave me a perfume or lotion because an ex used it, I would probably throw it at his head!


Agreed. 

Might as well find a picture of said Ex, print it out on large sturdy material to be made into a mask. Then ask your SO if they might wear it during sex. :redcard:


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Might as well find a picture of said Ex, print it out on large sturdy material to be made into a mask. Then ask your SO if they might wear it during sex. :redcard:


EXACTLY!!!

My current beau has an entire suitcase-sized box full of outfits and lingerie-type items, and other play time items, which pre-date me. A few months ago, he asked me to go through the box with him so he could decide what to keep and what to throw away. I didn't really know what to think of this whole experience, because there is no way any of this stuff would have fit me, because I am not a small girl, and why would I want to go through a box of stuff that his ex-wife probably wore? I just thought it was weird.

But I explained to him that no self-respecting woman would want to wear an outfit out of this box. Not because of the nature of the outfit, but because it was previously worn by one of your previous partners. No woman wants to wear panties that your ex wore. Absolutely not.

But he let me make the call on what to toss and what to keep, and we tossed about 2/3 of what was in the box. There were a few things that he kept, and this thread actually has helped me to understand WHY he would have chosen to keep them. At the time, I thought he was thinking of the possibility of another chick wearing them, because he couldn't possibly be thinking they would fit ME, and that upset me a little, but I kept it to myself. Now I know that it was more nostalgic--especially because I later learned that a lot of this stuff actually pre-dated his XW, and she only wore maybe one or two things out of that box. So he wasn't keeping it because he was pining over her.

Though he did take the one leather and metal bra to have the straps, etc made larger so that I could wear it. He didn't understand that it still wouldn't fit because the cups were too small... it wasn't until I put it on that he understood why I insisted it wouldn't fit.

(On the upside, it showed me that the size difference between me and other women he may have been with in the past doesn't even register for him. Which is actually reassuring.)


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Well I'm thinking of selling a product to help with all of this. "Why not do what millions of people are doing and LOVING!!!! Guaranteed satisfaction if you follow these simple steps to eat *****." Then send a Chinese cookbook.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> My current beau has an entire suitcase-sized box full of outfits and lingerie-type items, and other play time items, which pre-date me. A few months ago, he asked me to go through the box with him so he could decide what to keep and what to throw away. I didn't really know what to think of this whole experience, because there is no way any of this stuff would have fit me, because I am not a small girl, and why would I want to go through a box of stuff that his ex-wife probably wore? I just thought it was weird.
> 
> ...


Wait...he did WHAT now?

Sorry FiP, but that's some first class bone-headedness there. I'm picturing a woman trying to talk her new man into wearing her ex's c0ck ring. 

Heebies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

FeministInPink said:


> Well, that's the problem with porn... It's not always the best tool for learning how to do a particular act, because they're performing for the camera. It's supposed to be visually appealing. If someone does exactly what they see in a porn flick, it isn't necessarily going to feel great to their partner. Just because it looks amazing doesn't mean it will FEEL amazing.
> 
> It's like fondant icing on a cake. It LOOKS amazing, but it tastes like sh!t.
> 
> ...


What I find funny is that I was SO aware of this in terms of what I do in bed, but it never really occurred to me that my wife (or other women) could do the exact same thing! I never put two and two together, in regards to her oral technique. And it literally dawned on me only a few weeks ago, hence the constructive criticism.

Here's the funnier part - she did this to me, not that long ago. Same thing, but in reverse. She hadn't had a whole lot of oral experience (receiving), so what I was doing WAS good, and got her off. I think it was mainly because I was the first guy (at least in a long time) to give her this attention. It took her a good 5 years or so to tell me my technique sucked. She obviously did it in a gentle way, but all the same. That would have been a good time to tell her likewise, but at that point, it didn't register that it was her technique that wasn't doing it for me!

Now, she does not watch porn, and has zero interest in it. She's not against it, it doesn't turn her off or make her angry, she just gets absolutely nothing from it. So she must have learned her technique from past partners who got her to mimic what they saw in porn. And the thing is, I can see how it can work, but it's just not for me.

The way I like it is, as you say, not visually appealing, at least in terms of porn, so you're bang on about that.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

FeministInPink said:


> Oh, that is DEFINITELY a criticism you don't want to give! If my partner gave me a perfume or lotion because an ex used it, I would probably throw it at his head!


I can get where you'd feel that way, but I also see the reverse - because it's happened to me! My first real relationship when I was a teen was with my now wife. She wore this perfume back then that, whenever I smelled it for years after we broke up, it elicited a response in me. When we got back together, 15 years later, I actually asked her if she remembered what that perfume was and... she actually had a bottle! Talk about a blast from the past.

I can tell you that it had nothing to do with her, personally. When I was single, or with my ex wife, and I smelled it, yes, I did remember "her", but not in a wistful "wish I had her back" way. It didn't exactly send me back in time to where I was imagining or thinking about her and not who I was with at the time, more just a memory, if that makes sense.

And to boot, both my ex wife and current wife had/have favorite scents. They got that from somewhere, and it wasn't me!

Also quite similar, my wife listens to one genre of music almost exclusively. But whenever a certain old-school female country singer comes on, she turns it up and sings along. I asked her about this once, because this isn't the style of music she listens to normally, and it turns out that when she moved in with her first LTR when she was 19 or so, they only had one CD - her greatest hits.

The senses are powerful, and they transport us to happy times - even when those happy times were with people we'd otherwise not want to remember. It is what it is, and even though our brains might want to tell us our spouse is trying to relive old moments with somebody else, it's usually _in spite of_ those people.

I actually believe that when these things pop up, it's probably more likely your partner wants to share those things with you (as they are usually reminders of when they were happiest, or milestone moments in their life, or what have you). Those moments are not always because of the person they were with. I have a million great moments during the time I spent with my ex wife. While I was with her, those moments were shared with her, because she was there. We had experiences together, and shows we watched religiously, and bands we became obsessed with. I didn't start hating them because I was no longer with her. Now they're MY moments, and she just happened to be along for them!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Fozzy said:


> Wait...he did WHAT now?
> 
> Sorry FiP, but that's some first class bone-headedness there. I'm picturing a woman trying to talk her new man into wearing her ex's c0ck ring.
> 
> ...


Yeah. No thanks. I'm not sure why you didn't tell him to toss the entire box, FiP. That's actually quite disturbing to me, on many levels.

My ex wife "made" me toss a shoe box full of letters, pictures, ticket stubs, etc. that I had saved from my first girlfriend. I was keeping them out of nostalgia (first girlfriend and all that) and not out of pining for her. I genuinely didn't see the problem in keeping this box, but she taught me... lol.

And now, I sort of get it. My wife (again, who was my first girlfriend - the one who I kept this box full of stuff!) broke up with me before high school graduation, and went to prom with somebody else. When we got (back) together and moved in, she had her prom photos in a nice little album, which of course I went through (with her there). It honestly hurt seeing those photos, but I understood - it was prom. What I didn't like, however, were the half dozen or so pictures of him topless with her hands on his chest...! (and he had some abs, let me tell ya... lol!) Those pictures are gone, mostly due to my insistence, and I never felt more like my ex wife until that moment...!

In any case, I've seen both sides, and I get it - from both sides.

What I don't get is that FiP's man's box is full of sexual items and clothing that had been used (and/or purchased by) other women. That's a big NOPE. My wife's prom photos had a hint of sexuality in them, but that wasn't it. The box of stuff my ex wife threw out likely had some suggestive notes and letters in them, but that wasn't it. This box contains items and clothing that have been used for sexual purposes BY OTHER WOMEN. Tell him to find things that YOU like, that FIT you, and that YOU pick out. And if you break up with him, make sure you bring them with you, lest some other woman is lucky enough to be asked to wear something you wore for him. Ew.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> My ex learned how to roll over and play dead all by herself. I didn't teach her.


I'd tell my wife, "OK, so you want to do _Walking Dead_ role play tonight do you? You know the only way to stop me will be to _blow_ my brains out!"


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Ok so I shouldnt spit on her vulva, slap it and spank it like im trying to break in a ballglove and flick my tongue with my head tilted to the side so the camera can see it?:grin2:
> 
> Joking aside, agree on porn giving people some wrong ideas.
> 
> ...


ok 3 things...
1. Agree about the enthusiasm in porn... only time copying technique from porn works IME is if it's simultaneous...if you're watching together while giving a BJ mimicking the action on screen. That can be really hot.

2. Semen tastes better if you eat pineapple (the guy eats the pineapple ahead of time to clarify). You can also use flavored lube which helps.

3. My fondant cakes do NOT takes like ****. My fondant tastes like marshmallow and I get lots of compliments and repeat customers... so there


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Wait...he did WHAT now?
> 
> Sorry FiP, but that's some first class bone-headedness there. I'm picturing a woman trying to talk her new man into wearing her ex's c0ck ring.
> 
> Heebies.





alexm said:


> Yeah. No thanks. I'm not sure why you didn't tell him to toss the entire box, FiP. That's actually quite disturbing to me, on many levels.
> 
> My ex wife "made" me toss a shoe box full of letters, pictures, ticket stubs, etc. that I had saved from my first girlfriend. I was keeping them out of nostalgia (first girlfriend and all that) and not out of pining for her. I genuinely didn't see the problem in keeping this box, but she taught me... lol.
> 
> ...


I did tell him to toss the whole box, but at the time we were casual, not serious at all. (We've only been together for about 6 months, and we are taking things SLOW...) If it gets to the point where he's ready to ask me for a serious commitment, then I will insist that the box goes. 

It really was nothing more than a dumb bonehead move. I really don't know what he was thinking. Maybe he thought I would see something that I would like, and would want to wear? It was obvious that the box hadn't been opened in a VERY long time, and a lot of the stuff was really old. Like, left over from when he was in his 20s old. (He turns 48 this week, and he said most of it was from before he was married. And most of it stayed in the box while he was married, too.) I think he hadn't given that box a second thought since he moved into his place three years ago, and he happened upon it while he was looking for something that day, and he thought, FiP might be interested in some of this stuff, I should let her take a look at it. 

He learned his lesson, trust me. We had a LONG talk about how no woman wants to wear sexual clothing that was previously worn by another woman [who was previously with her partner]. Full stop. (The leather bra thing that he had modified for me... I had no idea he was going to do that. I would have put a stop to it if I had known. I put it on to humor him, because I knew how bad it was going to look, and that I wouldn't be wearing it again.)

And he made it up to me by buying me a very nice, VERY expensive leather corset.


----------



## LongParFour (Sep 21, 2016)

This is awesome. I'm going to take the same approach. Thank u!


----------

